# Bilder vergrössern ohne Verlust?!



## legio_x (15. Mai 2005)

ich habe ein jpg. Bild mit 512x512 und würde dies gerne auf 1024x1024 vergrössern. hne detailverlust ist dies ja bekanntlich nicht möglich.

Ein Kumpel von mir meinte jedoch ein Programm zu kennen, welches diesen Verlust ein Bildinformation durch zerrung der Pixel in grenzen hält, bzw. fast vermeidet. Bzw. mittels irgendwelcher Techniken dies ausgelciht, sodass mein vergrössertes Bild annähernd ähnlich gute Qualität besitzt wie das Ausgangsbild. Wisst ihr da was?!


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Mai 2005)

Das sollte eigentlich mit jedem mehr oder weniger guten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm funktionieren. Ich würde da ja Photoshop wählen.

Ob es Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Programmen gibt, wüsste ich aber auch gerne. Denn eigentlich verwenden die ja alle dieselben Algorithmen.


----------



## Visu1 (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

ich würde dir dazu auch Photoshop raten, denn es hat einen sehr guten bikubischen Rechenvorgang der das noch so halbwegs zustande bringt und dir die Bilder noch ansehlich darstellt.


mfg. Visu


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Mai 2005)

»Pssst«, zischte es aus dem Off, gefolgt von »Das Thema hatten wir schon öfter. Ein kleiner Tipp: *Verwandte Themen auf tutorials.de*-Tabelle beachten«, und ward nie wieder gesehen.


----------

